# Rechner von Shinobee?



## Ajkula (13. Dezember 2020)

Was haltet ihr von den Rechnern von Shinobee?
Persönlich interessiert mich dieses Angebot:
https://www.shinobee.de/mod_info.php?mod_id=06608
da ich einen gleichartigen Rechner bei meinem lokalen PC-Händler nur um wesentlich mehr Geld erhalten würde.
Bei einigen Komponenten steht zwar nicht viel dabei, aber das Board soll mit AMD-Chipsatz sein, und der RAM von einem Markenhersteller, ich vermute es wird eingebaut was gerade verfügbar ist, was aber nicht heißen muss dass es schlecht ist.

Erfahrungen mit Shinobee?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2020)

Erfahrungen keine, aber ich kenne die Marke schon seit Jahren, d.h. die dürften okay sein, da sie sonst nicht mehr auf dem Markt wären   Schau mal bei Amazon, da gibt es glaub ich oft Shinobee-PCs. Da siehst du dann sicher, wie die im Schnitt so bewertet werden, 

Die Frage ist nur, wie die Lieferzeit aussieht - denn eine RTX 2060 kostet aktuell, wenn man sie noch bekommen kann, über 400€, da der Grafikkartenmarkt quasi leergefegt ist. Vor 4-5 Wochen hättest du für den Preis wohl mehr Leistung bekommen. Die RTX 2060 und der Ryzen 7 2700X sind beide halt auch veraltet, aber wenn es sie noch als Restbestände gibt, dann sind die nicht schlechter als ein Ryzen 5 3600 und eine AMD RX 5600 XT, evlt auch RX 5700.


----------

